# Id Please



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

What do you guys think? It was sold to me as a 'black piranha'.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Is that your replacement Rhom CableGuy? Sweet looking rhom! I'm thinking a typical black rhom for now, but you never know. Showing some good colors already, what size is this little guy?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Ya that's my replacement








But I'm not sure if he's a rhom anymore...maybe a sanchezi?

It's about 2"


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Are his belly scutes all nice and neat looking? If so its a Rhom, if they are irregular then its a Sanchezi.

Nice looking little fella


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

ksls said:


> Are his belly scutes all nice and neat looking? If so its a Rhom, if they are irregular then its a Sanchezi.
> 
> Nice looking little fella


Can't really tell if they're nice & neat...he doesn't stay in place long enough for my camera to focus, and it's near impossible with the naked eye....they seem nice & neat


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

You didn't spend an arm and a leg for him did you?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

interesting spot pattern.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Sacrifice said:


> You didn't spend an arm and a leg for him did you?


No, $30.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

It has almost no black terminal band on the tail, what makes me believe it's a S.sanchezi...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

^^ I really hope you're wrong


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

TheCableGuy said:


> ^^ I really hope you're wrong


He meant that in a nice way CC, lol. Yeah I'm hoping with you CableGuy. Would suck to lose 2 fine specimens in one day and buy a mislabeled Sanchezi the next. Good Luck my friend.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

CombiChrist said:


> It has almost no black terminal band on the tail, what makes me believe it's a S.sanchezi...


Actually, S.sanchezi *DO* have black terminal band on their tail fins..














....However, juding from this pic, my first guess would be compressus and then secondly, a Sanchezi.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

@Cableguy,
Don't despair if isn't a rhom...This specimen here is healthy and might turn out to be the most aggressive SOB you've ever owned...I hear nothing but good things from forum members on here about Sanchezi (if he is one)...Pound for pound, one of the most aggressive and meanest piranhas...Your specimen rocks like a AIR SUPPLY concert!!!...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Da said:


> @Cableguy,
> Don't despair if isn't a rhom...This specimen here is healthy and might turn out to be the most aggressive SOB you've ever owned...I hear nothing but good things from forum members on here about Sanchezi (if he is one)...Pound for pound, one of the most aggressive and meanest piranhas...Your specimen rocks like a AIR SUPPLY concert!!!...


I've had a sanchezi before, but what I really wanted was a rhom.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry about your loss. That guy looks just like my black diamond rhomb when I got him. Orange/reddish gill plate, and orange red anal fin. Shine a flashlight on him and see if he has a bronze hue.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

> What makes you say compressus?


On a second thought, your doesn't like the picture of the compressus that I originally had stored in my piranha files...I'll say probably a sanchezi...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

bricklr said:


> Sorry about your loss. That guy looks just like my black diamond rhomb when I got him. Orange/reddish gill plate, and orange red anal fin. Shine a flashlight on him and see if he has a bronze hue.


Do you have any pics of it?


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

My first guess was a Sanchezi


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Da said:


> Actually, S.sanchezi *DO* have black terminal band on their tail fins..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In adults they do, as juvies however lots have just a faint dark edge


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

My guess would be Rhom but its still too early to tell at this point give it 3 months then repost and then another 3 months and repost by that time we should be able to give some better answers for ya, but if i had to take a guess id say rhom, ive had a sanchezi since about nickel size and he looked different than this leading me to believe possible rhom, or compressus which was mentioned earlier but nothing is definate at this size and age.

-Josh


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Way to early to tell but like everyone else I'll guess and say sanchezi


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It kinda looks like a young dent but the caudal fin definitely rules that out.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Hard to say.. Can't really be 100% sure when they're that small, what ever it is though it looks really healthy







I would hang on to it for a bit.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Although he does look like my rhomb when he was younger. The red on his chin and mouth area and the tiny spots makes me think sanchezi. Mine is posted in the Id section too if you want to see him.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

After further research, this fish could possably be Hollandi. Watch for a hump to develope behind the head.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

bricklr said:


> After further research, this fish could possably be Hollandi. Watch for a hump to develope behind the head.


Do some more research








With hump you probably mean humeral spot ? It should have been there already... 
S.hollandi is a doubtful species, if not even a nomen dubium...


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

CombiChrist said:


> After further research, this fish could possably be Hollandi. Watch for a hump to develope behind the head.


Do some more research








With hump you probably mean humeral spot ? It should have been there already... 
S.hollandi is a doubtful species, if not even a nomen dubium...
[/quote]

No I ment hump. Just shareing some imformation I stumbled on to. Never claimed to be an expert like you are combi.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I ain't no expert, far from it... but chances of any fish being a S.hollandi are pretty small... most S.hollandis sold are just wrong identifications. 
What hump do you mean then ? The dorsal shape you mean, like a higher back then usual ?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

New pics taken today, one month later.























I just noticed today, looking at the pics, how the orange on his gillplate extends almost to his eye.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I sent an e-mail to Frank @ OPEFE, and he said it does appear to be S.sanchezi.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

TheCableGuy said:


> I sent an e-mail to Frank @ OPEFE, and he said it does appear to be S.sanchezi.


Congrats on the pick up, haven't been able to find Sanchezi at the big als' around here anymore.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

RuthlessCarnage said:


> I sent an e-mail to Frank @ OPEFE, and he said it does appear to be S.sanchezi.


Congrats on the pick up, haven't been able to find Sanchezi at the big als' around here anymore.
[/quote]

or anywhere else for that matter, the one place that has them is way over the presumed value. Not mentioning any names.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Pirambeba said:


> I sent an e-mail to Frank @ OPEFE, and he said it does appear to be S.sanchezi.


Congrats on the pick up, haven't been able to find Sanchezi at the big als' around here anymore.
[/quote]

or anywhere else for that matter, the one place that has them is way over the presumed value. Not mentioning any names.
[/quote]
Oh yeah I almost forgot about that place because it really wasn't worth mentioning aha.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Do you have any updated pics?


----------

